

Ask HN: How to deal with narcolepsy - yanis

Has anybody here dealt with narcolepsy? Any advice?
======
tangentcity
Modafinil seems to be the standard treatment.
<http://www.guideline.gov/content.aspx?id=12111> It's only available in
patended form now, and so is very expensive. Some insurance plans might cover
it. A generic, cheaper version should be available in May 2012.
[http://investors.cephalon.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=81709&p=ir...](http://investors.cephalon.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=81709&p=irol-
newsArticle_print&ID=802466&highlight=)

